# Silkie genetic questions



## valleychicks (May 26, 2013)

Couple of Silkie related q's:

Can you tell gender by the blue of the cheeks? (Does only one sex get it?)

I have two silkies, one has a beard and cheek feathers, while the other is bald in those two spots... is that normal to have a beardy and non-beardy or could they perhaps not be siblings? (Or is it a gender question?)

Sorry, just new to silkies and want to learn more (love them!).


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

You just have a bearded and a non-bearded. Earlobe color does not tell what sex it is but it does tell you they lay a non-white egg.


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

How old are they? There are bearded and non-bearded silkies. You could have one of each or just one will be less fluffy. Girls tend to have a rounder and softer crest and the boys will appear harder with some streamers. Silkie earlobes should be blue on both boys and girls.


----------



## valleychicks (May 26, 2013)

They are 8 weeks.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

valleychicks said:


> Couple of Silkie related q's:
> 
> Can you tell gender by the blue of the cheeks? (Does only one sex get it?)
> 
> ...


Can you post pics of them??? That would be a big help!!!


----------



## valleychicks (May 26, 2013)

http://www.chickenforum.com/f31/my-silkies-5734/

Here's the thread where I posted pics. They were taken earlier this week.


----------

